# TINY FEET MEETING



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey girls,

Just quick note to remind use all that the next tiny feet meeting will be on wednesday 10th feb at 7pm room 3 MDEC building Altnagelvin Hospital, Really looking forward to catching up with everyone an hopefuly we will meet some new faces also.

Speak soon

shaz2


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey ladies,

anyone up for wednesday nite? everyone is soo quiet at minute    xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Lets us know ladies if you intend to go as Shaz and myself came the last night and no one showed ,no point in us heading over iykwim


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls i think we are gonna have to cancel this months meeting ,Shaz is having to rest up and well im just not feeling quite up to it this week.Will let yous know for def before Wednesday.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi

I was hoping to get to this one but got a cancellation to have operation on my knee so im off my feet for a day or 2
Jillyhen


----------

